# Sthil MS200 to saddle question.



## woodville (Dec 8, 2006)

What's the best way you have found to attach MS200 to your saddle? The hook on the saw looks a little small and I'm not into the double clip style saw lanyard.


----------



## woodville (Dec 8, 2006)

What type of attachment to the hook are you using?


----------



## maxburton (Dec 8, 2006)

I bought a non-locking clip attached to a small loop of webbing. You girth hitch the webbing onto the metal ring on the saw and you're all set. Very easy to put on and take off.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Dec 8, 2006)

*try..........*

Try the bungee style lanyard. You can choke it onto the small clip if the MS200 and it has a larger metal ring to hook to the saddle.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah, that ring on the saw is plenty to hold it's weight. That's what it's there for. Not saying it's indestructable, but it works fine.


----------



## clearance (Dec 8, 2006)

I have used lanyards I bought, made some, used lots of 200s and 020s, dropped them and they jerked on the clip, got them caught in branches as I was climbing up. Tougher than it looks, never seen a broken one.


----------



## Bermie (Dec 8, 2006)

I use a bungee lanyard, clipped to the centre loop on the back of my harness.

For a short clip up I have a bentgate carabiner on each hip in the harness webbing, I can clip the ring in the lanyard onto one of those when I want the saw up high.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 8, 2006)

There's a fun vid I just put up on this thread they may help you.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=33663


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 8, 2006)

Currently I use a small clevis (same that is on the Komet B'Fly II saddle). I tied a 5/16" piece of Sta-Set on it. The clevis clips to a 'biner on my saddle. This keeps the saw nice and high!!!


----------



## Ekka (Dec 8, 2006)

That tab idea on the back of MS200T's is actually a safety protocol.

Stihl rep told me the idea being it should break if your saw was to get stuck in a cut.

So no point having a tear away lanyard, saw has built in one.


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 8, 2006)

I started useing the bungee style lanyard a couple of months back. I was useing the Stihl lanyard which is kinda short. I use two keychain carabiners one on the side of my BFII and the other on the end of the lanyard clipped to the back of my saddle. I just clip the big ring on the bungee lanyard to the carabiner on the side of my saddle when not in use.. I will post pics later.


----------



## Climb020 (Dec 8, 2006)

Ekke do you know if there is any documented proof of this? I have hurd this a few times now. I currently use the bungee lanyard as well but would like to switch to frescos clip and switch style one. I keep it on all the time so it gets in the way a little when using it on the ground.


----------



## woodchux (Dec 8, 2006)

I prefer the bungee lanyard, but lately i have been using a simple dog leash [works great]


----------



## begleytree (Dec 8, 2006)

I too use dog leashes. all my trim saws have a piece of starter rope on the handles to clip up close. use the leash just in case I have to dump it, or hold something and choose to dump it.
-Ralph


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 8, 2006)

I use a 2metre piece of prussick with Yosemite Bowline knots on each end. Clip it on with 2 screw gate alloy carabiners. But i'm about to buy a bungee lanyard as a few times i've had to dump it and the prussick doesn't absorb the shock that well.


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 9, 2006)

*200t lanyard*

Here are some pics of my setup as I stated i would post earlier. It is very simple to set up and works good for me.


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, but that little blue carabiner can be a pain to open with gloves on. I use a similar setup but with a homemade rope lanyard. Instead of the little blue carabiner, I use a ladder snap (locking to prevent branches from snagging), and instead of that little ring, I tie a carabiner tight into the lanyard. Everything is bigger and thus easier to handle. Plus the ladder snap hangs down low enough, that you can just reach down and bring it up near the front of you instead of having to twist around every time you reattach your saw.


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 9, 2006)

I found that if my saw is hanging any lower than it is now, It is banging my feet and tries to trip me up while climbing sometimes. I am planning on buying a Spring loaded Caritool by Petzl its a accessory Carabiner ,I will attach it to the side of my saddle just above the blue carabiner. I hope this will get my saw up even higher..


----------



## woodchux (Dec 9, 2006)

I like my lanyard to be long enough so that the saw hangs just below my feet.


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 9, 2006)

Wouldn't the saw be banging into the tree the whole time if it were hanging that low? I am pretty anal about my saw and equipment I don't like my saw getting banged around on the side of the tree....But that's just me....


----------



## woodchux (Dec 10, 2006)

It gets bumped around a little. Half the time i've got it clipped to my saddle and it gets bumped around about the same either way. Never had a problem from little bumps to the saw though , thats one tuff little worker.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Dec 10, 2006)

JTinaTree said:


> Wouldn't the saw be banging into the tree the whole time if it were hanging that low? I am pretty anal about my saw and equipment I don't like my saw getting banged around on the side of the tree....But that's just me....



Depending on how high I'm going and how long it'll be before a cut, I'll climb without the saw, and then haul it up. Then it's just a couple of steps up to the next ring of limbs. I use the same lanyard you do. But no, it doesn't bang badly, and I'll usually climb with it hitched on the ring closest to the saw, so it's hanging off my hip, and not below my feet....but then again, I'm a slow climber, so it doesn't have much chance to start swinging anyway!


----------



## Ekka (Dec 10, 2006)

Have you seen how new and clean JTinaTree's gear is? That 200T's never been fired. 

Your not just a gear junky are ya JTinaTree? Ya gotta get that stuff dirty.


----------



## woodchux (Dec 10, 2006)

The thing that i dont like about the bungee lanyard is the way you girth hitch it to the ring. What a PITA to remove. I always use a small biner to attach the saw and lanyard together. Makes unhooking a lot faster, and it gives you a bigger attachment point up close to the saw body.

The stitching on the breakaway section also can start to unravel from day one of use. That said i always would dump the saws on the lanyards, and never had one fail from dropping the saw on it. 
Using key chain biners is just asking to drop the saw. Alot of guys use them but in my experience the spring on the gate will fail after a bit of opening, and your saw will fall.

Be Safe


----------



## jomoco (Dec 10, 2006)

I respect that different climbers use different setups for their saw attachments etc.

That said, I have witnessed many climbers get into trouble when their long chainsaw lanyards get hung up on branches and whatnot in tight quarters, and have even seen the saw get inadvertently ripped out of their hands after zip cuts come down in close enough proximity to them to snag their long leashes.

I myself use the old school rope clips very tightly tied to the mickey mouse wire attachment ring of my ms200t's, I bind the two together with starter cord with many many loops as tightly as possible, and then to stiffen the attachment, I bind all three wire, cord and rope clip eye with wraps of duct tape for maximum stiffness, so that the total length from saw to end of rope clip is about 5 inches.

This method of attachment allows me to reverse the saw in my hands so that my left hand pinkie finger controls the throttle trigger, while my right hand has the rope clip assembly in it's grasp, allowing me to achieve maximum leverage when I'm chunking down moderate sized vertical log sections. It effectively gives me an additional handle for added saw control in various cutting scenarios.

Other advantages though not necessarily unique, are being able to clip your saw to the saddle with one hand, and attaching your saw in the tree itself via the starter rope and handle recoil mechanism, for those dicey situations when your tie in is beneath you, and you venture into the danger zone with your trusty handsaw in an effort to reduce brush weight before subjecting the branch or top to the full weight of both you and your climbsaw.

Each climber is different, and wise climbers adopt the best methods that work safely and effectively for them individually.

Did I mention it works well for quickly lowering or raising your saw on the tail of your climbing line, so the saw hangs nice and vertical?

Work Safe

jomoco


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 10, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Have you seen how new and clean JTinaTree's gear is? That 200T's never been fired.
> 
> Your not just a gear junky are ya JTinaTree? Ya gotta get that stuff dirty.



Yeah, I am always getting teased/ragged on how clean my stuff is.. Not just my climbing equipment/saws but every thing I own. They say I have obessive compulsive disorder HA!HA!. I am a mechanic and you could look at my finger nails and never tell. But really I literally detail my equipment after every job so it stays looking pretty new.. I just run a part time buisness right now hope to go full time in the future. I also would like to get some ISA certs under my belt. But ekka I do like any gadget that helps me do the job safer and more effectivley. I am just a part timer and I could ask any tree service in town if they used a portawrap and they would say what is that????Lot of old schoolers around here. And that is fine with me to each his own right? By the way love your videos seen all of them,do you mainly work on Palms?? And another off topic question do you use a Elight bar on your 200 if so does it make it that much lighter? Seems to be mixed feelings about the Elight bar..


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 10, 2006)

woodchux said:


> The thing that i dont like about the bungee lanyard is the way you girth hitch it to the ring. What a PITA to remove. I always use a small biner to attach the saw and lanyard together. Makes unhooking a lot faster, and it gives you a bigger attachment point up close to the saw body.
> 
> The stitching on the breakaway section also can start to unravel from day one of use. That said i always would dump the saws on the lanyards, and never had one fail from dropping the saw on it.
> Using key chain biners is just asking to drop the saw. Alot of guys use them but in my experience the spring on the gate will fail after a bit of opening, and your saw will fall.
> ...



Woodchux so you do let the saw drop on the bungee lanyard without failure? I was wondering if anybody did, and how it held up. I thought I would let somebody else be the guinnie pig before I started doing it..Did you see the picture of the caritool I posted? Do you know of anybody useing it?They come already on the new Treemotion harness SHERRILL is selling see pic.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 10, 2006)

JTinaTree said:


> Lot of old schoolers around here. And that is fine with me to each his own right? .


New schoolers there too; doesn't Pinnacle work in that area?

I just use a plain ole dogleash; it's worked for me for 40 years so...

Ekka you may look mean spittin out that toothpick (fun vid btw)and all but I'd unseam you from your nave to your chaps (Macbeth flashback from high school) with my polesaw :rockn: before you even rev that stinkin greasy chainsaw thingy.:bang:


----------



## Ekka (Dec 10, 2006)

Chaps? errr are we supposed to wear them. LoL

I got a set in the cupboard from college days, they're not real good at mopping up spills. :hmm3grin2orange: 

Haha, you got me.


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 10, 2006)

treeseer said:


> New schoolers there too; doesn't Pinnacle work in that area?
> 
> I just use a plain ole dogleash; it's worked for me for 40 years so...
> 
> Ekka you may look mean spittin out that toothpick (fun vid btw)and all but I'd unseam you from your nave to your chaps (Macbeth flashback from high school) with my polesaw :rockn: before you even rev that stinkin greasy chainsaw thingy.:bang:


 
Not that I no of I don't recognize the name anyway. I have a buddy that is useing a dogleash he likes it too. The main reason I just bought a buckingham breakaway lanyard is just for added saftey thats all...


----------



## Climb020 (Dec 11, 2006)

JTinaTree said:


> Woodchux so you do let the saw drop on the bungee lanyard without failure? I was wondering if anybody did, and how it held up. I thought I would let somebody else be the guinnie pig before I started doing it..Did you see the picture of the caritool I posted? Do you know of anybody useing it?They come already on the new Treemotion harness SHERRILL is selling see pic.



I have had to just a few times. But if I need to ditch the saw I usually try to slow the fall my letting the lanyard run over my gloves to help slow it down.


----------



## PowersTree (Dec 12, 2006)

I just use a dog leash. Make sure to get the type that slide open with your thumb, they seem to be less likely to open accidently. I have had the "gate" type come open before.


----------



## Bermie (Dec 12, 2006)

I've had my 020 on the bungee lanyard yucked out of my hands and jerked to a stop on the lanyard, probably twice, - no sign of failure yet - just failure on my part to cut properly!


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 12, 2006)

Bermie said:


> I've had my 020 on the bungee lanyard yucked out of my hands and jerked to a stop on the lanyard, probably twice, - no sign of failure yet - just failure on my part to cut properly!



Bermie,I am not a up on current pyhsics of law, but I saw somewhere in a ad or something that it takes a 200lb to deploy the tearaway lanyard.However I can't seem to find that anywhere on the Instructions/WARNINGS sheet that came with the lanyard. I am thinking though if the 200lb is correct it would take your 200t being caught in the cut and pulled from you to acheive that 200lb pull.

I don't see that if your saw was to fall on the lanyard it would create a shockload of 200lb. This is my thinking of the matter. Anyone else seen the advertised breakaway load for the Buckingham Tear-Away chainsaw lanyard?


----------



## woodchux (Dec 12, 2006)

#200 is correct. I've had a couple bungee lanyards and if you are using a light saw like a 200t then dumping the saw will not release the breakaway. If i remember correctly the max saw weight should be 15#. Just dont go droppin your 460 on it and it'll be ok IMO


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 13, 2006)

Here is a pic of my caritool biner by Petzl I installed tonight on my BII. I plan on useing this to try and get my saw a little higher up on my hip.


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 13, 2006)

I've got the snap on my lanyard clipped to the ring on my saddle, and then the ring on the lanyard gets hooked on a krab which I cut the gate off of. My only complaint is that the krab sometimes likes to get pinched behind the D ring making it hard to get the ring out or on.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 14, 2006)

JTinaTree said:


> Here is a pic of my caritool biner by Petzl I installed tonight on my BII. I plan on useing this to try and get my saw a little higher up on my hip.


It takes two hands to clip your saw to your belt???


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 14, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> It takes two hands to clip your saw to your belt???


 
Mike, you can clip it to the caritool I have with one hand the gate is spring loaded. However It does reqiure two hands to unclip of course....


----------



## bendtrees (Dec 14, 2006)

*Dream lanyard setup*

I use the standard breakaway lanyard and I am quite happy with it. That being said, a burly little biner or quick link between it and the saw might be nice. Of course I tend to haphazardly wrap the lanyard around my arm while on the ground.

I use the caritool frequently for ice climbing but I don't think I would like it for my saw. Too big, and I like the sounds of metal clicking with metal. I use a bent gate carabiner like the caritool. It usually stays put and is easy to use one handed. Unfortunately, The small ring of the lanyard occaisionally pops off. If anyone manufactures a bent gate or wire gate biner with a second gate or moveable pin within it, that would be sweet. It sounds like some of us don't know the single handed unclip trick. ??? Grab the big ring on the lanyard, and push it in against the gate of the cari-? voila


----------



## Climb020 (Dec 14, 2006)

JTinaTree said:


> Mike, you can clip it to the caritool I have with one hand the gate is spring loaded. However It does reqiure two hands to unclip of course....



I have a similar set up with a kong biner and it's a key gate which is a pain in itself. I always use 1 hand to clip and un-clip the saw. Use your thumb to hold the gate open while your finger sweap down and pull up the saw. Works everytime.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone here follow Ekka's lead and try the "open hook" arrangement???


----------



## Climbah in Mass (Dec 14, 2006)

*Bungee style*

I wear a Versitile saddle it has a small leash like clip on the side that I clip my saw into. I use the bungee style lanyard Girth hitched around the handle of the saw to which point the large ring sticks away perfectly and close to the saw. I then clip the small ring and the large ring both at the saddle. I can clip and unclip my saw with my forefinger and thumb. Advantags: the saw stays close while climbing. The bungee gives the ability to reach and streaches. Its brainless no mickey mousing involved knots duct tape what have you. The best part of my set up is simply the clip mechinanism standard on the saddle. I guesss the newer saddles allow more personal tweekability. As usual it comes down to safety, comfort, and personal preference.


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 14, 2006)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Anyone here follow Ekka's lead and try the "open hook" arrangement???



That's not my preference, I like to no that my saw is clipped in to something. 
But it does look like it makes saw handling very easy. I know with some of the trees we have in North Carolina that while climbing in crowded canopys that your saw could easily get nocked of that hook style set up.


----------



## emr (Dec 15, 2006)

I actually use the same hook shown on that video. I have one end of my laynard clipped to the back of my saddle and a ring on the other end. The ring slides on and off the hook very smoothly. I have not ever had any problems with this set up. I would recommend to anyone to try and use this set up.


----------



## JimL (Dec 15, 2006)

Pretty Hi Tech.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 16, 2006)

JTinaTree said:


> Mike, you can clip it to the caritool I have with one hand the gate is spring loaded. However It does reqiure two hands to unclip of course....


If you have the saw in your hand, how do you clip the ring on the lanyard to the biner? I must be missing something.


----------



## RedlineIt (Dec 16, 2006)

JTinaTree,

I'm using something quite similar to your Caritool setup, but I went with a Black Diamond "ice rack" wire-gate 'biner because they have a wide flat back that keep it from rotating in the web of the belt.

It's not hard to one-hand it out of this set-up, just grab the lanyard below the ring with with fingers, thumb the gate aside and presto!

What nags me about this set-up (and you mentioned climbing in crowded trees) every little snaggy branch I climb past finds the gate and clips itself to my saddle. This is most annoying, wastes time and sometime damages small branches I would have prefered to leave alone.

Also, when on rope, your side "D-ring" can get flopped into the wiregate. Then the moment you want to flip your lanyard around and clip in so you can advance your rope, you've got to stop and fiddle your "D-ring" out of your racking 'biner.

All in all, I find it a really good set-up on a removal, where everything I'm climbing is clear around me, but so bothersome on a prune that I'm looking for a way to mount a little swivling dog leash clip on my saddle.

Ekka's big U-hooks dumps are what I want, I NEED A SOURCE YOU AUSSIE SIX SHOOTIN' BASTID! Cool vids Ekka, cripes I could sell those things here if I knew where to get 'em.

And, Yes the saw could fall off Ekka's big hooks if I went inverted, but by the time I'm in any such a position in a tree, I'm doing hand saw work anyway.

And finally, Mike Maas, if you have a chainsaw lanyard with a ring six to ten inches back from your clip in to the saw, it's the easiest thing in the world to just flick the saw away and grab the ring, then rack it, one handed.

Ekka, sweet Ekka, I need a source on those beefy saw hooks, please and thank you.


RedlineIt


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 16, 2006)

RedlineIt said:


> And finally, Mike Maas, if you have a chainsaw lanyard with a ring six to ten inches back from your clip in to the saw, it's the easiest thing in the world to just flick the saw away and grab the ring, then rack it, one handed.


You toss the saw in the air and catch it by the ring?
I feel really stupid here because I'm not getting it...


----------



## RedlineIt (Dec 16, 2006)

> You toss the saw in the air and catch it by the ring?
> I feel really stupid here because I'm not getting it...



Yeah. Well, you don't actually toss the saw in the air. You set the brake, take the saw down and away from you to your right, flick it down and away and grab the ring as the lanyard slides through your palm. Rack it.

Takes more time to describe than to do. I do it without even looking, but that's no feat, it's easy peasy!

Even if you don't use a saw lanyard with a ring for racking and you just let it hang, it's a good method to let it down easy.

This is one of those things that is easier to practice in a tree than on the ground, because leaning back a bit on your harness makes it all come together.

Is this any clearer?


RedlineIt


----------



## Climbah in Mass (Dec 16, 2006)

JimL said:


> Pretty Hi Tech.


You don't want that give provided on the bungee. I used to use something similar untill I discovered the bungee laynard. Way better. Also why does everyone like to clip in the rear. Honestly think and logically tell how many times a day you actually use the opposite hand to cut.


----------



## l2edneck (Dec 16, 2006)

> flick it down and away and grab the ring as the lanyard slides through your palm. Rack it.



exactly........

I dont own a 020,but i use a o ring from the lower strap on a set of hooks.then just a clip from ace hardware.Having the extra ring lets me also carry my fold up hand saw on same ring.Weight difference tells me which one im unhooking,and i always like to be lfaster rehooking the saw than unhooking it.It lets me just basically drop the saw on the ring without even looking.

The climbers i used to work with just took the ring on the 20 loose and put the snapclip on it.No lanyard.Keeps it closer to yer side.And i wear shorts so i use a short hook so it doesn't burn my leg.


----------



## JimL (Dec 16, 2006)

Climbah in Mass said:


> You don't want that give provided on the bungee. I used to use something similar untill I discovered the bungee laynard. Way better. Also why does everyone like to clip in the rear. Honestly think and logically tell how many times a day you actually use the opposite hand to cut.



Why, I never drop my saw. Sometimes I don't use a lanyard at all. Mine gets hooked on my right side.


----------



## Bermie (Dec 17, 2006)

Clip in the rear means your saw isn't dragging down one side of your harness, at least with the saw hanging off the centre attachment in the back its directly opposite your bridge and doesn't drag you sideways.
Its amazing the effect an 020 on the side can have on a 115lb arborist!


----------



## Climb020 (Dec 17, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> You toss the saw in the air and catch it by the ring?
> I feel really stupid here because I'm not getting it...



I do do this on the occasion when it is need. If i cut a piece with a snap cut but need two hands to handle it, I will make my cut (with 2 hands), shut off the saw with one hand while bracing the piece I just cut with the other. Then I would lightly toss the saw out and grab the big ring of the bungee lanyard and snap it back to my saddle. At least this way if you miss catching the ring, you still have the other end of the lanyard attached to your saddle.


----------



## Climbah in Mass (Dec 17, 2006)

*JimL*

I also attach to the right. also don't drop my saw. But as a comfort measure and that reassurance that just incase. It is nice to have.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Dec 18, 2006)

JimL said:


> Why, I never drop my saw. Sometimes I don't use a lanyard at all. Mine gets hooked on my right side.



knock on wood!


----------



## begleytree (Dec 18, 2006)

OTG BOSTON said:


> knock on wood!


really!
I climbed for years with no lanyard and never dropped a saw. then this one time... 
a lanyard is cheap insurance for your expensive saws!
-Ralph


----------



## Magnum783 (Dec 18, 2006)

JTinaTree said:


> Here is a pic of my caritool biner by Petzl I installed tonight on my BII. I plan on useing this to try and get my saw a little higher up on my hip.


How does that work? Where did you get it? How far are you from Goldsboro NC? I am a part timer now and need some help you up?
Jared


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 18, 2006)

Magnum783 said:


> How does that work? Where did you get it? How far are you from Goldsboro NC? I am a part timer now and need some help you up?
> Jared



It works like a regular gate on nonlocking accessory biner, They put a extra notch in it to slide over some webbing on your saddle. I orderded it up from Sherrills $6 each. Used it Saturday and seems to work fine. I am 1.5 hr from Goldsboro I am 35min north of Raleigh..


----------



## MAG58 (Dec 19, 2006)

I am not a climber, but I have tired it a little bit so I'm going to by my a saddle and everything I need and take a training. One of the hook they are selling here looks pretty good.

Tool hook


----------



## woodchux (Dec 19, 2006)

MAG58 said:


> I am not a climber, but I have tired it a little bit so I'm going to by my a saddle and everything I need and take a training. One of the hook they are selling here looks pretty good.
> 
> Tool hook



Where did you find this hook?


----------



## MAG58 (Dec 20, 2006)

woodchux said:


> Where did you find this hook?



This Tool Hook are sold here in Norway  
Here is a link to it.

http://ab-trepleie.no/catalog/index.php?cPath=70_82


----------



## fhfr436 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Norwegian Tool Hook*

We've got to get Sherrill to import that Norwegian Tool Hook! 
The currency conversion is 220 NOK = 35 USD.


----------



## MAG58 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Norwegian Tool Hook*



fhfr436 said:


> We've got to get Sherrill to import that Norwegian Tool Hook!
> The currency conversion is 220 NOK = 35 USD.



Well, I don't know if it's made here, and if it's sold in other country, but we can get it here.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 21, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Yeah, that ring on the saw is plenty to hold it's weight. That's what it's there for. Not saying it's indestructable, but it works fine.


that ring on the MS200 lookslike it would fall off if you looked at it wrong. Could you hook it to the handle grip?


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 21, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> An old piece of rope.


A old peice of rope. Hell I was useing a key chain clip for a long time untill I droped my saw from a 40ft' palm. I would sugest just getting a lanyard that can clip on your saw or wrap arround it. Its been a greatest peice of equipment on my harnest besides a prescent for lack tieing and repelling down the the tree.


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 21, 2006)

MAG58 said:


> I am not a climber, but I have tired it a little bit so I'm going to by my a saddle and everything I need and take a training. One of the hook they are selling here looks pretty good.
> 
> Tool hook


Yeah, looks ok, but does it lock? Nothing worse than worming your way up a thick spruce and having your saw snap get caught on the branches. Or having a branch open your gate and dump your saw.


----------



## MAG58 (Dec 21, 2006)

beowulf343 said:


> Yeah, looks ok, but does it lock? Nothing worse than worming your way up a thick spruce and having your saw snap get caught on the branches. Or having a branch open your gate and dump your saw.



Well it works like a regular gate on a nonlocking accessory biner, like Petzl Caritool. I think this one shod be steady and strong, and don't you use a lanyard on you'r chainsaw  I do see the problem of a branch open the gate, but I think this is one of the better Tool Hook's I seen.

Petzl Caritool





Lanyard


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 21, 2006)

MAG58 said:


> don't you use a lanyard on you'r chainsaw


Yeah, but once had the lanyard unhooked by a branch and didn't know it until another branch dumped my saw and it hit the ground. It's why I tape up all non-locking snaps on my saddle and use locking snaps everywhere else.

Hmm, just did some checking on the caritool-is only rated for 11lbs. Seems kinda weak. Just the powerhead of the 200t is almost 8lbs, right?


----------



## MAG58 (Dec 21, 2006)

beowulf343 said:


> Yeah, but once had the lanyard unhooked by a branch and didn't know it until another branch dumped my saw and it hit the ground. It's why I tape up all non-locking snaps on my saddle and use locking snaps everywhere else.
> 
> Hmm, just did some checking on the caritool-is only rated for 11lbs. Seems kinda weak. Just the powerhead of the 200t is almost 8lbs, right?



I think I chance to some kind of locking snap in the lanyard if I were you, and yes the Caritool seems kinda weak for any chainsaw,
use this


----------



## MAG58 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Tool Hook's*

Here is some Tool Hook's from free worker in Germany


----------



## fhfr436 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Petzl Caritoool, European tool hooks*

The Petzl Caritool is intended for one-handed storage for ice climbing screws. I agree that it is most likely unsuitable for the weight of a chainsaw. 
Black Diamond makes one that's similar called the Ice Clipper. It's a big black plastic wire-gate carabiner with a flat spine like the Caritool. However, it does not have the integrated belt-retaining slot that the Caritool has. Instead, it comes with a separate rubber retainer strap. 




There is apparently an updated version to put a little hook on the top. I assume this still comes with the strap.






The first and third German hooks also look like fantastic options to try.
One common benefit is that they are designed to stay perpendicular to the belt, so they are easily accessible.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 22, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Have you seen how new and clean JTinaTree's gear is? That 200T's never been fired.
> 
> Your not just a gear junky are ya JTinaTree? Ya gotta get that stuff dirty.


i also notced his shackles on b2 are spun in rong direction but if it never gets used i guess its ok:help:


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 22, 2006)

(WLL) said:


> i also notced his shackles on b2 are spun in rong direction but if it never gets used i guess its ok:help:



WLL ,that's the way mine have been since day one, Which is the proper way for them to sit on the saddle. You must have yours WRONG not rong LOL...


----------



## MAG58 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Tool Hook*



fhfr436 said:


> We've got to get Sherrill to import that Norwegian Tool Hook!



I found that this Tool Hook (see pic) is been sold in Norway, Sweden, and UK by the same that sells Komet Tree Saddels like Sky Belt, Dragonfly, and Butterfly II.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 22, 2006)

*correct*



JTinaTree said:


> WLL ,that's the way mine have been since day one, Which is the proper way for them to sit on the saddle. You must have yours WRONG not rong LOL...


look here


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 22, 2006)

(WLL) said:


> i also notced his shackles on b2 are spun in rong direction but if it never gets used i guess its ok:help:



WLL, Hmmm, That's funny my clevises are in the same position yours are... You might want to take more time to study ones pictures before you talk smack about there stuff on a public forum..LOL


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 23, 2006)

*took another look*



JTinaTree said:


> WLL, Hmmm, That's funny my clevises are in the same position yours are... You might want to take more time to study ones pictures before you talk smack about there stuff on a public forum..LOL


look again #18 002.jpg this is no mistake im not hatting just looking stop jumping the gun buddy this is correct look at mine and look at yours this is not a safety issue with me but then again im not wearing your saddle either lol lol lol


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 23, 2006)

Is that made of ruber or plastic


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 23, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Is that made of ruber or plastic


 
Are you speaking of the Petzl caritool?? If so it is plastic...


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 23, 2006)

*do u c what i meen?*

about you ss shackle JTinatree


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 23, 2006)

I see what you mean now sometimes they get twisted from handling it in the house so much, although I never climb with it like that, my bridge would bind up.. You have got good eyes to notice that in that picture!!


----------



## gitrdun_climbr (Jan 13, 2007)

*as for saw attachment...*

I've used that Black Diamond Ice Clipper for about 2 years now and I really like it. One handed saw hanging is a breeze with a small biner attached to the ring on back of the 200T. The biner is held fairly taught because it shares a small space with a fairly bulky dog-leashed lanyard girth hitched on that little 200T ring. Simply press the biner against the wire gate of the Ice Clipper and it snaps right in...keeping the saw top-side out and high up on my saddle. On the other end of the lanyard I keep the thumb clip clipped in to steel accessory ring on saddle so even if the Ice Clipper ever failed the saw would only fall the length of my lanyard...just below my feet but that hasn't happened. When I'm cutting on a really heavy branch with potential to grab my saw from me I temporarily switch that thumb clip from steel accessory ring over to plastic Ice Clipper giving me a breakaway if needed. System works great! Someone mentioned that Ice Clipper grabbing branches and such...I haven't had that problem but occasionally it will grab a piece of climbing line. I'm sure I'll catch flack but it seems to support the 046 just fine so long as you make sure the spring gate is engaged into it's hook...and I only lug that thing on my hip once in a while anyhow...I usually just let it hang below my feet from the steel accessory ring on saddle.


----------



## fhfr436 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Aluminum Chainsaw Snaphook*

I just happened to find this today for $45.


Aluminum Chainsaw Snaphook


----------

